# Carp Spawn



## squalsqualbang

AWSOME!!!!!!!!  Theres a bowfihing forum. I have got to learn about carp spawning. If you guys know anything please reply.

As always thanx for any help.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Where you located? It depends mostly on the temperature of the water. Once the water hits about 60 degrees, the carp will start rolling. Look for them in shallow water especially around weedy areas. Back home the carp will roll and all hell breaks loose in the real thick milfoil. I foud its best to get in the middle of them and just wait. It takes a bit of patience, but sooner or later they'll get so wrapped up in makin babies they'll roll right into you. Generally there will be one fat sow with a half dozen or so smaller males around her. Its very easy to double and triple on these shots if they get close. Spawn can be some of the most exciting and frustrating shoots you will have. It is tempting to go to where you see them rolling, but stay put, They move around so much its almost impossible to catch up to them. Besides, its the best way to put a dent in the population (though bowfishing alone hardly does this at all) In any case, its hella fun! Good shooting! :sniper:


----------



## 3006SHOOTER

Wow!  Cant wait for that to happen here.


----------



## R Buker

I've been keeping my eye on the carp in a couple of different lakes here. It's looking good. If the weather holds on Tuesday, I'll be out sticking a few carp! Can't wait...


----------



## Duckslayer100

It has been one of the warmest springs on record so far. I was up north of Ardoch at the spillway and saw a ton of carp, but the water was moving so fast it was hard to see them. I'm thinking if they're already moving in the rivers its only a matter of time -- and a few more 70 degree days -- before they start doing the aquatic horizontal tango :lol:


----------



## bryan86

hey guys i just started shooting carp with my bow i got a 15 pounder today and my buddy told me i was going to miss the first shoot the first one ever hit the head but we dont reel them in we drop the bow and catch them ant tips when carp stop spawnning


----------



## the professor

bryan86 said:


> hey guys i just started shooting carp with my bow i got a 15 pounder today and my buddy told me i was going to miss the first shoot the first one ever hit the head but we dont reel them in we drop the bow and catch them ant tips when carp stop spawnning


1st tip: spelling and punctuation help us better read your post. 

while it does get tougher to find big numbers of fish post spawn, theres still great shooting to be had. if your state allows it, night shooting can be an absolute blast this time of year.


----------



## Jmnhunter

his spelling is not that bad


> The
> phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at
> Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the
> ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the
> first and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae.


 :lol:

They have spawned out around here on the lakes north of Bismarck about 2 weeks, have not been to the river lately for bowfishing as there were alot of dinks. But when we were there last weekend, if we found 1 there was usually alot more near it.. :beer:


----------

